# Texas Ren Fest 2011 - Bacchus Sunday



## TheFantasticG

I had a really really great time today! Freakin love the Nikon 24-120 F4! My Wife said she wants to get me a lens for christmas, I think this is going to be it. Enjoy the images, and of course, more on the flickrs.


#1



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-4.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#2



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-9.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#3



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-13.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#4



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-28.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


Oh, and since people watching is 1/3 of the fun of going (turkey legs and drinking are the other 2/3) this is the worst comb-over I have seen in a very very long time.
#5



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-30.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#6



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-41.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#7



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-42.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#8



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-79.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#9



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-151.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#10



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-148.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#11



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-167.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#12



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-174.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#13



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-176.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#14



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-192.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


#15



2011-11-06 - Texas Ren Fest-217.jpg by The Fantastic G, on Flickr


I had a fantastic time! Contemplating going back next weekend


----------



## Mark_McCall

I've always wanted to photograph a Renaissance festival. I hear this one is in Houston once a year. Is that right?


----------



## Breaux

It's in Plantersville, near Houston (sorta).  It runs about 6 weekends in Oct. and Nov.


----------



## TheFantasticG

It's quite fun. I really really enjoyed using the Nikon 24-120 F4. I rented it specifically for the Ren Fest, as a matter of fact.


----------

